
Ask HN: What are some good resources for learning about algorithmic trading? - webappsecperson
I&#x27;m a developer interested in cryptocurrencies like everyone and recently stumbled upon what I think is the neatest exchange for purchasing and trading all sorts of digital monies (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.virwox.com&#x2F;index.php).<p>They also have a trading API enabling bots, and it got me wondering if algorithmic trading strategies could be used on this smaller stage to learn something about the market, economics, and automated trading&#x27;s possibilities (and pitfalls).<p>Does anyone have any resources for undertaking a project like this - using an API to pursue an automated trading strategy?
======
bbrennan
+1, I've been looking for a dedicated blog or set of tutorials that discuss
strategies and best practices. I have half a mind to join a hedge fund just to
learn the ropes.

The best resource I've found is Quantopian, which lets you backtest your algos
against historical data for free. The sandbox they put you in makes it more of
a toy than anything though.
[https://www.quantopian.com/](https://www.quantopian.com/)

------
jaredbroad
QuantConnect ([https://www.quantconnect.com](https://www.quantconnect.com)) is
incredibly diverse and supports live trading crypto-currency securities (along
with equities and FOREX). We have a vibrant community discussing and sharing
strategies including bitcoin algorithms.

The platform is C# and runs roughly 20x faster than our nearest competitor
Quantopian. We also support high resolution intraday data unlike our
competitor. Its all free to backtest and free live trading if you open a
brokerage account with our special offer:
[https://www.quantconnect.com/tradier2](https://www.quantconnect.com/tradier2)

